

First impressions of Rails as a Javascripter - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/first-impressions-of-rails-as-a-javascripter/swizec/5948

======
rartichoke
I think a lot of people get choice-locked and over value choice in general.

I'm not a rails dev but I have experienced the pain of choice with Node. When
you know you need 5 libs that each do something but each of those 5 "things"
have literally 30 choices then it's easy to get deadlocked by choice.

I'm not sure if it's just me but I always have this feeling of "did I pick the
right one?" in the back of my head. It hurts my productivity because I feel
like I'm wasting my time if I picked the wrong one.

